# T-Mobile's Network



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello all.

I'm currently a VZW customer. Their service is great. Their LTE already covers a huge part of their 3G footprint. However, there are a couple of things that makes me want to leave VZW:
- CMDA means no unlocked phones.
- Must buy phones at full price to keep unlimited data.
- LTE is great, but kills battery.

The fact that I can get a family plan from T-mobile for $90/mo with 1000 minutes and unlimited data makes it a no brainer. Compound that with the fact that I can get an unlocked nexus for $300 is amazing. I've seen that T-mobile's 4g can get really good speeds averaging over 5Mbps across the nation in a pcmag report. Realistically, 5Mbps is enough to stream HD so I don't think regular users would need anything more than that. My only fear about switching is losing Verizon's great coverage.

I don't know anyone that has T-Mobile out here in San Diego so I can't really get a grasp on how good their service is. Anyone happen to have switched from Verizon to T-Mobile that can give me some advice?

Thanks!

Edit: Oh, and I love the fact that I can use an unlocked phone from Google and get updates ASAP!


----------



## sclag22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, I'm on the other side of the country, but I'm testing out their service for a month on the $30 plan with unlimited data, text and 100 mins. I've studied their coverage map, and even looked at San Diego (I may be travelling there soon) and it appears to have pretty solid coverage there and in most of the bigger cities. Rural areas seem a little sketchy. I will be more than happy to post my experience with T-Mo, though.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

sclag22 said:


> Well, I'm on the other side of the country, but I'm testing out their service for a month on the $30 plan with unlimited data, text and 100 mins. I've studied their coverage map, and even looked at San Diego (I may be travelling there soon) and it appears to have pretty solid coverage there and in most of the bigger cities. Rural areas seem a little sketchy. I will be more than happy to post my experience with T-Mo, though.


Thanks for the reply. What other service have you had? at&t, verizon? Have you notice that data service indoors is still pretty good?


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm also interested does anyone use T-Mobile around central NJ?


----------



## vitaligent (Apr 7, 2012)

They are good in the cities, but if you ever go to Iowa on business or whatever, you'll have no data at all.

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhoward18 (Jul 6, 2011)

You have data in Iowa. T mobile is Des Moines and I wireless has the rest of the state which the bigger cities like Cedar Rapids and the quad cities have HSPA+

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, I just bout my t-mobile micro sim and I plan on ordering the n4 when it's available. I'm going to try out the network with the $30/mo pre paid.


----------



## sclag22 (Sep 15, 2012)

skinien said:


> Thanks for the reply. What other service have you had? at&t, verizon? Have you notice that data service indoors is still pretty good?


I have had verizon for quite some time, and I feel like their service is the best overall. With VZW LTE it does seem like it can't penetrate large buildings too well, but when I get my phone and sim, I'll report back about t-mo.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

Verizon lte can't penetrate my work building on my galaxy nexus or RAZR maxx and the tower is right across the interstate from me. One story retail building. 3g is full bars inside. Lte is much harder to send through walls.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> Verizon lte can't penetrate my work building on my galaxy nexus or RAZR maxx and the tower is right across the interstate from me. One story retail building. 3g is full bars inside. Lte is much harder to send through walls.


Actually, it's easier. VZW 3G travels over 800 mhz, LTE over 700 mhz. The lower frequency signals penetrate better.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

So what makes it harder? Construction of building? No 4g Verizon phone picks it up yet we all have amazing 3g signal and speed.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

If you could see the waves you would see that 3g has a much taller wave making it stronger. I'm a Verizon tech and I'm jumping to t mobile asap. GSM is a better technology than cdma. LTE is still in its infancy and if you saw how we got it to work I don't know whether you'd laugh or cry.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

terryrook said:


> If you could see the waves you would see that 3g has a much taller wave making it stronger. I'm a Verizon tech and I'm jumping to t mobile asap. GSM is a better technology than cdma. LTE is still in its infancy and if you saw how we got it to work I don't know whether you'd laugh or cry.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm in a funny mood, so let's hear it! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> So what makes it harder? Construction of building? No 4g Verizon phone picks it up yet we all have amazing 3g signal and speed.


In my work building, we have Verizon 3G repeaters.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

terryrook said:


> If you could see the waves you would see that 3g has a much taller wave making it stronger. I'm a Verizon tech and I'm jumping to t mobile asap. GSM is a better technology than cdma. LTE is still in its infancy and if you saw how we got it to work I don't know whether you'd laugh or cry.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Amplitude is a product of the power being used. They may very well be using a higher transmit power for their cdma/evdo signal than for LTE. All things being equal, LTE will penetrate buildings better.


----------



## TheRealHotshot (Dec 20, 2011)

Tmobile is hit and miss in big cities. I mean it could be good in the city than in your neighborhood its terrible. Which is the case with me and than its still only decent down and up speeds. But lucky the main places I'm at the gym, office and home has wifi. But being able to use any unlock phone is worth its weight in gold.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

TheRealHotshot said:


> But being able to use any unlock phone is worth its weight in gold


Can't exactly use a phone when it's not connected to the network.


----------



## vandy353 (Jul 16, 2011)

Im considering switching off of my dads plan to t-mobile also once the nexus drops. We're from Appleton Wisconsin and reception on verizon is great here in the fox valley but damn do i want the nexus. And verizon has my dad by the balls im trying to convince him to switch over to T-Mobile. Do any of you guys have experince with tmobile in wisconsin?


----------



## mikespe (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm in the same position...have vzn for quite a while & grandfathered into the unlimited plan. Currently I have the galaxy nexus and paying $80 for unlimited data, 4t0 minutes & unlimited texts...but I'm sick of vzn locking boot loaders, adding crap to phones, taking forever for updates, and telling my in order to keep unlimited data I have to pay full price for a phone!

I live in the Rochester, NY area and plan to get the Nexus 7 3G/wifi and the $ 35 t-mobile data plan (month to month) to try out their service here. If it seems good I'll get the N4. I'm happy with my galaxy nexus so I don't need to hurry...plus my contract is up in May. That wi?l give me some time to test t-mobile here...

Sent by an Android Guy using an iPad...


----------



## vandy353 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just found out you cant roam on pre paid that might be a deal breaker for me. In the summer im out in the boonys every saturday.


----------



## TheRealHotshot (Dec 20, 2011)

Phones will connect I'm more so talking about data speeds on tmobile.



nhat said:


> Can't exactly use a phone when it's not connected to the network.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thing 342 (Jul 1, 2012)

Planning on dropping Verizon and paying the ETF (about 200$), then going to the 30$ a month prepaid that TMobile offers. Anyone else planning on trying this?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thing 342 said:


> Planning on dropping Verizon and paying the ETF (about 200$), then going to the 30$ a month prepaid that TMobile offers. Anyone else planning on trying this?


I plan on doing the same but might choose the $50 value plan because it does get better data coverage even though its only edge data.


----------



## wolve7 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thing 342 said:


> Planning on dropping Verizon and paying the ETF (about 200$), then going to the 30$ a month prepaid that TMobile offers. Anyone else planning on trying this?


Yeah im on VZW...Im thinking of doing the same thing...$30 prepaid 100 minutes, 5gigs of 4g data, i believe they throttle you after 5gigs. The 100 min could b tough tho. Savings and more freedom sound great, but unlmtd lte data hard to give up..damn you VZW!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Buy a second plan through T-Mobile! Get a Google Voice number, give everyone that number. Have it route all your calls to your first T-Mobile number until you run out of data or minutes, then have it route to your second number. Now you have 200 minutes and 10 GBs for $60/month, still a pretty damned good deal.

I was actually just being a smart ass when I thought to write that, but it's actually kind of appealing to me now...


----------



## wolve7 (Oct 28, 2011)

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> Buy a second plan through T-Mobile! Get a Google Voice number, give everyone that number. Have it route all your calls to your first T-Mobile number until you run out of data or minutes, then have it route to your second number. Now you have 200 minutes and 10 GBs for $60/month, still a pretty damned good deal.
> 
> I was actually just being a smart ass when I thought to write that, but it's actually kind of appealing to me now...


I have a google voice #, if i use that does it take away minutes on the prepaid plan? Or just use data?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know, on my SGS4G Google Voice forced me to use T-Mobile minutes, would route the call through my T-Mobile number.


----------



## Thing 342 (Jul 1, 2012)

wolve7 said:


> Yeah im on VZW...Im thinking of doing the same thing...$30 prepaid 100 minutes, 5gigs of 4g data, i believe they throttle you after 5gigs. The 100 min could b tough tho. Savings and more freedom sound great, but unlmtd lte data hard to give up..damn you VZW!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 the 30$ plan is almost exactly what I get on Verizon (4GB, 700 shared minutes, unlimited text messages), but for 20$ cheaper each month. Heck, even with the ETF I could still save money. The only trade-off is the ETF and 4G coverage. Sounds like a good deal to me. Without unlimited data, there is very little keeping me to VZ besides the ETF.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

For those of you interested in the $30/mo plan. 100 minutes may not be enough but I found that you can use an app like this to make calls over data. So if you know you're going to make a long phone call, you can open up this app and use your google voice account to make a call over data. If you leave the app running, you can also receive calls over data when people call your google voice number. Not bad.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.talkatone.android


----------



## itznfb (Aug 22, 2012)

I see a lot of people saying they are going to use the $30/mo Prepaid plan with a Nexus 4. I had planned on doing the same thing but over the past couple weeks I've been researching and from what I've found you can't use Unlocked devices on that plan. To get that price you have to use a phone that is purchased from TMobile.com, Walmart.com or in store at Walmart. The only plan comparable that you can use with Unlocked devices is $70/mo.... which is more expensive than my Verizon Unlimited data....

Edit:
Got a couple replies from a similar topic on another forum saying they have been able to use Unlocked phones on the $30/mo plan... so I hope they are right.


----------



## lazyboy0172 (Dec 22, 2011)

itznfb said:


> Edit:
> Got a couple replies from a similar topic on another forum saying they have been able to use Unlocked phones on the $30/mo plan... so I hope they are right.


yeah, I saw posts saying you have to activate the sim on a tmobile phone, but can transfer it to an unlocked one. Posts that I saw showed you could buy a phone at walmart for $30, get the prepaid $30, and move the sim. reported working on unlocked galaxy nexus, but I'll be finding out later this week. I'm going to buy N4 and test tmobile 30/month for a month while keeping verizon to see if it works. If not, I'll try ATT before giving up and keeping VZW, but I'm hoping to leave them. The service is good and I love my GN, but I hate paying a company that I have principle disagreements with.


----------



## robby88 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm leaving Verizon for straighttalk on the T-mobile network. With them its 45$ for unlimited everything (throttled after 5gb of data though) and I was told as long as they have 42mb HSPA+ deployed in the area you will take advantage of that. Or you can choose an ATT sim card from them and use ATT network, but they only use 21mb HSPA+. You can choose either depending on if you want the faster network of T-mobile or ATT if T-mobiles network doesn't fit your area, both are 45$ a month.


----------



## sugartibbs (Oct 28, 2011)

In my part of Okla, all I've ever had is edge on T-Mobile anyway. I do most of my data over WiFi, Ive never come close to using 5gb of data.Its a no brainer for me.


----------



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I'm in the same position...have vzn for quite a while & grandfathered into the unlimited plan. Currently I have the galaxy nexus and paying $80 for unlimited data, 4t0 minutes & unlimited texts...but I'm sick of vzn locking boot loaders, adding crap to phones, taking forever for updates, and telling my in order to keep unlimited data I have to pay full price for a phone!
> 
> I live in the Rochester, NY area and plan to get the Nexus 7 3G/wifi and the $ 35 t-mobile data plan (month to month) to try out their service here. If it seems good I'll get the N4. I'm happy with my galaxy nexus so I don't need to hurry...plus my contract is up in May. That wi?l give me some time to test t-mobile here...
> 
> Sent by an Android Guy using an iPad...


I'm the same, been with VZW a long time and for the first time since I've been with them I'm going to leave. They continue to find ways to annoy me, bootloaders(the ONLY carrier to lock the S3, the Note2 probably the same) full retail for phones now to keep my unlimited, I don't know if VZW will ever see another nexus because you'll never be able to buy an unlocked device for VZW network, system updates, along with any number of things that VZ does on a daily to piss off their customers and you just know that at some point they will take our unlimited and force use to shared data. My attitude lately has been that there coverage and 4g map along with my unlimited can only keep me so long before I walk and I've been asking myself a couple of things, is it worth losing my unlimited through VZ? other carriers have to be pretty decent or no one would use them, and I would love the freedom to buy the device I wanted from who I wanted and hook it up to what carrier I wanted and I could also import devices if that's what I want and this last one was a big one because that freedom to be on a GSM networked phone and testdrive AT&T and T-Mo was the final decision that convinced me to make this change. The freedom, which we all deserve at the price we pay for these phones and now I can buy an amazing phone at a great price the way google intended by offering a phone at that price from the play store was it for me folks. I'm gonna let my family stay and I'm walking and if at worst I hate it I can always go back and get a shared plan with one of my old phones.


----------



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

BTW does anyone have any experience with T-Mo in east Tennessee?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

T-Mobile is a joke! $499 for an off contract Nexus 4?!?!?! Wow what scumbags! You can buy one from Google for $350 unlocked with no commitment screw them!


----------



## rspeters (Sep 11, 2011)

Except you can't today&#8230;gone gone gone. I bet there will be people buying them from T-mobile.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

rspeters said:


> Except you can't today&#8230;gone gone gone. I bet there will be people buying them from T-mobile.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I'd rather wait and not get screwed out of cash just to have it a bit sooner.


----------



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

Thing 342 said:


> Planning on dropping Verizon and paying the ETF (about 200$), then going to the 30$ a month prepaid that TMobile offers. Anyone else planning on trying this?


I'm in the same boat. The GN gets terrible signal. I'll be glad to be rid of it. Not sure about the T-Mobile network but if N4 works well with it, I am will to pay the ~$200 ETF to go to the $30 T-Mobile plan.


----------



## rspeters (Sep 11, 2011)

So is it true that the early termination fee for t-mobile is $200? If so, someone could in theory go get the phone on contract for $200, then cancel the contract and have the Nexus 4 off contract for $400. I'm not planning on doing it, but in theory it's not far off from what you pay after taxes and shipping from google play.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

I seriously thought about that, but didn't want to deal with the pain in the ass of setting up a new line of service. Plus there's an activation fee.

Little did I know what horseshit google play would end up being. Shipped same day my ass.


----------



## contagous (Jan 13, 2012)

anyone tested out T-Mobiles HSPA+ in Seallte or Everett WA areas? Thinkin of transfering over also. My VZW used to get such good speeds, of like 26+Mbs but recent months i find it hard to get 4-5Mbs


----------



## mikespe (Nov 15, 2011)

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> I seriously thought about that, but didn't want to deal with the pain in the ass of setting up a new line of service. Plus there's an activation fee.
> 
> Little did I know what horseshit google play would end up being. Shipped same day my ass.


Where did you hear same day shipping? Ordered the Nexus 7 3G and that says shipping by the 15th...and they are no where near. wing sold out?

Sent by an Android Guy using an iPad...


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

mikespe said:


> Where did you hear same day shipping? Ordered the Nexus 7 3G and that says shipping by the 15th...and they are no where near. wing sold out?
> 
> Sent by an Android Guy using an iPad...


A google PR rep interviewed by Android Police. I emailed Google to ask them about it. No response. Seriously, never getting a Google device on drop day again, whole fiasco, just fckd


----------



## mikespe (Nov 15, 2011)

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> A google PR rep interviewed by Android Police. I emailed Google to ask them about it. No response. Seriously, never getting a Google device on drop day again, whole fiasco, just fckd


Luckily I'm still trying to decide what to do with vzn...so for me getting the N73G wasn't as painful. No wait...site worked smoothly...not sold out...and HOPEFULLY will ship tomorrow as it says on the receipt!

Sent by an Android Guy using an iPad...


----------



## contagous (Jan 13, 2012)

contagous said:


> anyone tested out T-Mobiles HSPA+ in Seallte or Everett WA areas? Thinkin of transfering over also. My VZW used to get such good speeds, of like 26+Mbs but recent months i find it hard to get 4-5Mbs


No one?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Anybody have experience with T-Mobile in and around Cleveland, Ohio?

I'm in that city and I'm seriously thinking about getting my whole family to switch over to T-Mobile from Verizon. We've had Verizon for two years now, I'm on grandfathered Unlimited Data but the pricing is getting stupid already. I don't want to give up unlimited simply because I don't want to have to worry about some arbitrary number. Do I use a lot of data? No, but again... I don't want to have to worry about some arbitrary number. And don't get me started on their new "Share-Your-Wallet" plan.


----------



## raiderpig (Jan 11, 2012)

I really want to dump my VZW plan for T-Mobile because I need to cut down my bill. I'm currently in Montgomery, AL and I'm not sure how the coverage is here. Pretty sure I won't be getting 4G. Argh unlmited Verizon data makes it tough...


----------



## itznfb (Aug 22, 2012)

I picked up a Nexus 4 just to test out T-Mobile to see if it was a viable alternative to Verizon. Here in Pittsburgh we apparently have one of the better T-Mobile networks. The difference in coverage and data speeds between T-Mobile and Verizon were so drastic I've already sold my Nexus 4. Content that loads instantly on Verizon takes between 15-20 seconds to load on T-Mobile. HSPA 42 anyway. Obviously wasn't able to test LTE on T-Mobile. Several of the places I often visit I got no coverage at all on T-Mobile and I would have full signal on Verizon. I honestly think I haven't seen my Verizon signal drop from full signal in over a year...

All that being said. I'm already regretting selling my Nexus 4. The device is just that awesome. I think I'm going to pick up another one and keep the crappy T-Mobile service since it's only $30/mo


----------



## mikespe (Nov 15, 2011)

itznfb said:


> I picked up a Nexus 4 just to test out T-Mobile to see if it was a viable alternative to Verizon. Here in Pittsburgh we apparently have one of the better T-Mobile networks. The difference in coverage and data speeds between T-Mobile and Verizon were so drastic I've already sold my Nexus 4. Content that loads instantly on Verizon takes between 15-20 seconds to load on T-Mobile. HSPA 42 anyway. Obviously wasn't able to test LTE on T-Mobile. Several of the places I often visit I got no coverage at all on T-Mobile and I would have full signal on Verizon. I honestly think I haven't seen my Verizon signal drop from full signal in over a year...
> 
> All that being said. I'm already regretting selling my Nexus 4. The device is just that awesome. I think I'm going to pick up another one and keep the crappy T-Mobile service since it's only $30/mo


How about AT&T in your area? I have a Nexus 7 3G with a data plan on AT&T and my galaxy nexus on Verizon...the N7 is loading very fast and I'm getting a great signal...only place I lost signal was in the back of a super Walmart but even my Gnex dropped to almost nothing in the same spot.

However since the N7 is data only I'm not sure about phone service on at&T?

Sent by an Android Guy using an iPad...


----------



## chaco (Mar 15, 2012)

i was with Vz with the Gnex... i just went with TMo with the $30 plan
on Vz LTE i normally got 15megs down... best i saw was 25megs down....
well now in Tmo i get about 7-10 megs down normal

Tmo has been the only carrier (had vz and sprint before) that i get awesome signal at work.. the cdma companies will see 3G ~100kbps in my desk... now i get 7megs down at my desk. i used to have to walk outside to do anything on LTE..... now i dont have to move. huge win for me.!!

also at my house, one block down i had 4G and in my living room i had 3G.... guess what? in Tmo i also get H there.... gsm signal bands must cover better indoors, but so far i dont regret one bit moving


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I've only tried T-mobile on my Nexus 7 HSPA+ tablet, but I get around 5-7 Mbps on it normally. No reason for anything faster if one isn't tethering.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I was reading the fine print at Wally world on the t Mobile prepaid cards and the $30 unlimited data says only the first 100 mb is 4g. Is that only in my area? Or has noone else read the fine print?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

The $30 with unlimited data and throttle after 5GB is an online only deal with new accounts.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaco (Mar 15, 2012)

i can confirm Jiibus.... first 5Gb are at 4G speeds.... trothle after that


----------



## farangutan (Jun 19, 2012)

Trying out the $30 plan on tmo and keeping my gnex on vzw as standby while I test it out for a month. So far after 4 days, no problems and connection is sometimes noticeably slower and sometimes not noticeable difference from LTE on verizon. I stream Netflix watch YouTube, browse, and stream music on Google play and Pandora. No hiccups here in Brandon/Tampa/Lakeland, Florida yet.


----------



## pedxing (Jan 15, 2012)

Similar story for me here in Houston and surrounding areas. So far so good. I've been getting equal or better speeds than Verizon. Lte was awesome here this time last year but has been getting worse and worse as time goes on. Hspa+ seems to be fine. Had one dropped call... Hard to say if it was the carriers fault. If anything the call quality seems higher than the att Sim card I used month.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone near Livingston/East Hanover NJ that can comment on HSPA+? Been with VZW for 10 yrs...so has the wife, but we each have our own plan. Her contract is up in March and I'm very seriously considering paying my ETF and taking us both over to TM. Thing is, I would get the N4 and she wants the Note 2....that means contract cause I don't have an extra grand lying around for phones. Anyone who's married knows that if I make the change and the signal/data sucks, it'll be my fault forever.


----------



## farangutan (Jun 19, 2012)

Ported my number from Verizon to T-Mo. I ran speed testing on the networks twice a day in the places I frequent the most and I'm surprised that T-mo has download speeds consistently higher or around the same, but upload speeds seem to get pegged around 1500 kbps and the verizon outperforms here most times by double the upload speed (in my areas, Tampa/Brandon FL.)
Was a no brainer choice for me.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Anybody in Cleveland, Ohio have any comments about T-Mobile?


----------



## kwips (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone in St. Louis, MO have anything to say about T-Mobile service and how it performs in the metropolitan area?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Just hooked up my wife's N4 on the $30/100 minutes / unlimited data plan ... pretty impressed with the speeds









We're in a pretty crappy area here at the house - My Maxx HD on LTE got 8.7 down and 5.2 up. So, T-Mobile download speeds are pretty comparable (at my house anyway lol)

This is in the Metro Atlanta area BTW (about 30-40 minutes south of Hartsfield-Jackson Airport)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jweimn (Aug 21, 2012)

My opinion tmobiles no good outside the handfull of ciitues with hspa42 the rest of their coverage iis mainly a 2g network and it seems they are in no hurry upgrading such a old network.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

I signed up for solavei and couldn't be happier. $49/ mo unlimited on tmobile and free roaming on att. See you never, Verizon...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chw2006 (Dec 23, 2012)

jweimn said:


> My opinion tmobiles no good outside the handfull of ciitues with hspa42 the rest of their coverage iis mainly a 2g network and it seems they are in no hurry upgrading such a old network.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Yup, driving on vacation with T-Mobile is sort of a pain. 2G in rural areas is total crap.

Their signal also has issues penetrating buildings.

For $28.50 a month though, I really can't complain.


----------



## Jimbogiant (Aug 12, 2012)

kwips said:


> Anyone in St. Louis, MO have anything to say about T-Mobile service and how it performs in the metropolitan area?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've been using T-Mobile's network (Solavei MVNO) in St. Louis with my Nexus 4 for a few weeks now, and overall my experience has been good - I generally get DL speeds of 5-9 mbps (sometimes higher, like 10-15 mbps), and upload of 2-3 mbps. Good 3G coverage everywhere that I've been around here, and the only signal issues I've run into is in basements (tends to knock the data connection down to EDGE/2G).


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I wanna switch too for every reason you do. Its just the same reasons why I am not switching yet. Plus I am broke. I really want to get a n4 just because I can but I don't have the money. I think by march, when my actual vzw contract ends, I'll figure something out about my situation.


----------



## droidnp (Jun 18, 2011)

Thing 342 said:


> Planning on dropping Verizon and paying the ETF (about 200$), then going to the 30$ a month prepaid that TMobile offers. Anyone else planning on trying this?


I did this last week, now am on T-Mobile prepaid unlimited 4G plan. Service so far is great and the data speeds are fast. Gladly will pay my ETF to Verizon.


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> I signed up for solavei and couldn't be happier. $49/ mo unlimited on tmobile and free roaming on att. See you never, Verizon...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Have you made any money from solavei yet?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Pleirosei said:


> Have you made any money from solavei yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Nope. I haven't tried, though. Just happy to be paying a reasonable rate. I'm not a big fan of network marketing. I've used straight talk also. Both great savings.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm on T-Mobile in Chicago. Here are some results from today. I've only been on their service for a few days, but I'm happy with it so far. I've managed to use 5gb of data already, so I suppose I'm putting their no throttling claim to the test!







Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

jsauder2 said:


> I'm on T-Mobile in Chicago. Here are some results from today. I've only been on their service for a few days, but I'm happy with it so far. I've managed to use 5gb of data already, so I suppose I'm putting their no throttling claim to the test!
> View attachment 36863
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4


What is this claim you speak of? What plan are you on?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> What is this claim you speak of? What plan are you on?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


they have a no contract, monthly 4g plan. unlimited minutes, text, and data with no throttling for $70. they also offer the same plan, but with throttling after 2gb, for $60.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I would love to get an N4 to test out T-Mobiles network...but my GF has an HTC One S and gets NO 4G signal at my house. So that compared to my VZW GNex with unlimited 4G is kinda meh. ( 4G signal when it works that is. I haven't had any 4G service in a few days. Still hoping it will come back soon. )


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah yes. Unlimited everything with no throttling and HSPA+ speeds for $70 ain't bad imho.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm coming from Verizon and a GNex, currently on T-Mobile w/ n4. I don't miss the network nor the phone and I had unlimited data. I live in atl,GA & T-Mobile speeds are much more faster then Verizon. Battery life much better & CDMA sucks, my phone would lose data connection switching between 3g/4g, but I don't have that issue on T-Mobile with 3g/hspa+

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I wish T-Mobile was that "advanced" here in Charleston, SC. I keep going in and out of H, H+, and E. Even on H the data speeds suck compared to VZW. I will however say that I was willing to sacrifice VZW 4G data speeds (about 4 times faster than when im connected on TMO H) Im gonna love the $125 bucks im saving a month.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a Speedtest.net when I'm in town where I have "great" reception.

Test Date: Feb 20, 2013 11:46:45 AM
Connection Type: Cell
Server: Augusta, GA
Download: 7.62 Mbps
Upload: 0.56 Mbps
Ping: 63 ms

A detailed image for this result can be found here:

http://www.speedtest.net/android/375326340.png

Ookla operates Speedtest.net using a massive global infrastructure to minimize the impact of Internet congestion and latency. With millions of tests performed every day across hundreds of servers, Speedtest.net is the ultimate resource for bandwidth testing and related information. Visit it on your computer today to find out why.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seniorstew (Aug 29, 2012)

There outdoor service is great here in San Diego avg 10 megs down.. In building service sucks do to the hspa band they are using that has poor building penetration

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

First day on tmo. I can say how the hell do folks stay with them. Edge =2g wtf year is this. H+ yeah if you have nice but good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

That's terrible for Edge honestly. I'm not saying its fast but its usually bearable if you have to use it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

moosc said:


> First day on tmo. I can say how the hell do folks stay with them. Edge =2g wtf year is this. H+ yeah if you have nice but good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


You may want to try to go back to the .33 radio. I have been on Edge a lot more since the 4.2.2 update, which has the .48 radio.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2087227

Edit: Also, try using the phone upside down. I get a drastic improvement in reception/data speeds when my hand is not covering the bottom of the phone.


----------



## cgull (Aug 7, 2012)

Like others I'm going to take my ETF medicine with Vzw and go to Straight Talk - TMo. Ordered N4 and SIM yesterday. I have two lines with Vzw so it's going to be about $500 ETF to get out but I'll break even on month five and be out of their claws for good. I'll miss the coverage and LTE but it just isn't worth the premium rates and constant need to lock in with subsidized phones.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Remember nothing can compare or even touch vzw service. If your not in a h+ zone expect 2g network that is really slow and don't travel Omg it is painful. Found my n4 is amazing when I tether it to my vzw gnex


cgull said:


> Like others I'm going to take my ETF medicine with Vzw and go to Straight Talk - TMo. Ordered N4 and SIM yesterday. I have two lines with Vzw so it's going to be about $500 ETF to get out but I'll break even on month five and be out of their claws for good. I'll miss the coverage and LTE but it just isn't worth the premium rates and constant need to lock in with subsidized phones.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

moosc said:


> Remember nothing can compare or even touch vzw service. If your not in a h+ zone expect 2g network that is really slow and don't travel Omg it is painful. Found my n4 is amazing when I tether it to my vzw gnex
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


totally depends on where you use it...I had vzw for 3 years in various parts of the country, and in all 3, tmo has had better service. I travel quite a bit for work, and have been fairly impressed with coverage so far after all the posts saying how bad tmo coverage is.

on the whole, I'm sure vzw is better, but it's a choice that has to be made by the user. that's one of the beauties if the nexus 4. you have a great phone and a lot of options for service.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I do have my n4 tethered to my galaxy nexus. Best 
Speeds and n4 fly's.


jsauder2 said:


> totally depends on where you use it...I had vzw for 3 years in various parts of the country, and in all 3, tmo has had better service. I travel quite a bit for work, and have been fairly impressed with coverage so far after all the posts saying how bad tmo coverage is.
> 
> on the whole, I'm sure vzw is better, but it's a choice that has to be made by the user. that's one of the beauties if the nexus 4. you have a great phone and a lot of options for service.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## cgull (Aug 7, 2012)

moosc said:


> Remember nothing can compare or even touch vzw service. If your not in a h+ zone expect 2g network that is really slow and don't travel Omg it is painful. Found my n4 is amazing when I tether it to my vzw gnex
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


I ended up managing to get an ST ATT SIM which was pretty decent. I also tried the $50 T-mo prepaid and it didn't work out due to coverage. Now I am on full ATT. Anyways yeah nothing touches Verizon in coverage but their price and phone availability is the big issue.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I finally gave up on T-Mobile & switched to AT&T. I got tired of dealing with the inconsistent connection on T-Mo. It's worth the extra $20 to me. Now I don't have to worry about my signal, or try to find the right spot in my house to use my phone. When I'm out & about, T-Mo always seemed to not have data when I needed it. I tried so hard to like T-Mo because I like their business practices & the fact that they are part of the Open Handset Aliance. Their network just sucks if you're not in a big city.


----------

